# Vape Photography #vapeporn



## Smokyg

So, i see some pretty neat photos of vape gear and some serious Macro photography going on the forum lately, i urge these DSLR junkies please come post some pics here, lets see if we can get some awesome photos going.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Here's two magnificent examples courtesy of @devdev and @Reinhardt.

The Clapton Coil
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/clapton-coil.1468/

The Double Barrel
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/show-us-your-working-wick-and-coil-setup.246/page-72#post-32507

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## crack2483

It's no macro pic or a fancy mod buts it's my baby until I get myself a mech 







Will post again once I start the mech journey. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Frenzy

devdev said:


> View attachment 2968


 ooh thats so pretty!


----------



## devdev

Thanks @Frenzy 

Shot on iPhone with Olloclip 10x Macro attachment. Build is 32G Kanthal twisted on a KF3.1

Don't recall what it came out at, but think it was region of 1.4 Ohms


----------



## Silver

Wow - incredible for an iPhone @devdev 
Didnt realise that olloclip is so good. 
is that an iPhone 5S?


----------



## Frenzy

devdev said:


> Thanks @Frenzy
> 
> Shot on iPhone with Olloclip 10x Macro attachment. Build is 32G Kanthal twisted on a KF3.1
> 
> Don't recall what it came out at, but think it was region of 1.4 Ohms


 I'm getting my Kayfun Lite plus this weekend. I honestly know nothing about coil building. @Smokyg will have to teach me. Said I will give it a shot once I have my Kayfun. It looks good, sure it vapes good as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

Awesome Pic @devdev! How long does that coil take to fire up.


----------



## Reinhardt

Frenzy said:


> I'm getting my Kayfun Lite plus this weekend. I honestly know nothing about coil building. @Smokyg will have to teach me. Said I will give it a shot once I have my Kayfun. It looks good, sure it vapes good as well.


Ag nonsense! @Smokyg teach you?! Ha! He'll just build everything for you! "Here! You vape on this now!" Hehehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Frenzy

Reinhardt said:


> Ag nonsense! @Smokyg teach you?! Ha! He'll just build everything for you! "Here! You vape on this now!" Hehehe


 I will try and he will take over probably haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Silver said:


> Wow - incredible for an iPhone @devdev
> Didnt realise that olloclip is so good.
> is that an iPhone 5S?



Yip its the 5s. Olloclip is truly amazing. You get a very narrow depth of field from the F2.2 aperture on the 5s, and on the wide angle olloclips you get quite nasty chromatic abberation, but for a cell camera and lens system it is truly unbelievable. I landed up taking 80% of my shots on holiday with iPhone and Olloclip and left my Nikon sitting in the bag except for landscape expeditions.



Frenzy said:


> I'm getting my Kayfun Lite plus this weekend. I honestly know nothing about coil building. @Smokyg will have to teach me. Said I will give it a shot once I have my Kayfun. It looks good, sure it vapes good as well.



I have it on good authourity that girl coils are truly awesome. To minimise any potential friction with Smoky, I highly recommend you go and watch RipTrippers on youtube and check micro coil making.



Smokyg said:


> Awesome Pic @devdev! How long does that coil take to fire up.



She is a bit slow. A couple of seconds to get vapour, but to get it to glow like this in region of about 10sec

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frenzy

I will definately have a look at RipTrippers when he is not looking hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

devdev said:


> Yip its the 5s. Olloclip is truly amazing. You get a very narrow depth of field from the F2.2 aperture on the 5s, and on the wide angle olloclips you get quite nasty chromatic abberation, but for a cell camera and lens system it is truly unbelievable. I landed up taking 80% of my shots on holiday with iPhone and Olloclip and left my Nikon sitting in the bag except for landscape expeditions.
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on good authourity that girl coils are truly awesome. To minimise any potential friction with Smoky, I highly recommend you go and watch RipTrippers on youtube and check micro coil making.
> 
> 
> 
> She is a bit slow. A couple of seconds to get vapour, but to get it to glow like this in region of about 10sec


That she would in deed! If you watch Rip's vids and still dont know how to build a coil you should stay away from kanthal.. Haha! 

Very interesting, they have good camera's in them, i must say im very impressed with the Galaxy S4's camera, no added lens and takes awesome Macro, not like that tho... That said no phone can beat a SLR, ever, Photos are what they are made to do and they do it very very very well.. 

I built a triple twisted 28g, 8 wraps on 3mm bit and only takes 4 seconds to glow yellow, i was astonished. But i put back the old faithful 8 wrap micro coil after my dripper's top cap burnt the crap out of my lips... Lol


----------



## Smokyg

Just to show how tiny the coils are compared next to a ruler, just to put into perspective how tiny the coils really are, and to test the limits of the Sigma 18 - 250 / semi Macro lens (1:2.9 magnification) 

PS. This is a flop triple twisted 32g coil that never made it into a atty as the legs are just to short...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Smokyg said:


> Just to show how tiny the coils are compared next to a ruler, just to put into perspective how tiny the coils really are, and to test the limits of the Sigma 18 - 250 / semi Macro lens (1:2.9 magnification)
> 
> PS. This is a flop triple twisted 32g coil that never made it into a atty as the legs are just to short...
> 
> View attachment 2975
> View attachment 2976
> View attachment 2977
> View attachment 2978


Awesome awesome photos there man!


----------



## Silver

My word @Smokyg 

Small indeed
Great photos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Has anyone actually clicked on the photo to enlarge it? If not, do yourself the favor. Amazing stuff!


----------



## Silver

Wow - just clicked on it now - amazing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Aaaaa @Smokyg I wish i had a lens like that. Aaaa wait! It is mine! Hehehe!!! Got to love it!


----------



## Reinhardt

Some VapePorn: 4x twisted 32 and 28 gauge.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Official Kayfun photographer right here! Gorgeous mate!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Great use of lighting to bring out the texture and shadows of the build. Actually makes the images look way more industrial. Also love the use of the classical compostion - rule of thirds etc.

The photographic bar is rising pretty quickly around here. Gonna have to whip out my SLR and some extension tubes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

@Gizmo if we get a lot more shots like these we are going to need to think seriously about a vape gallery!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> @Gizmo if we get a lot more shots like these we are going to need to think seriously about a vape gallery!




There is a gallery...well atleast there used to be :/ What happened to it Gizzybear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

incoming 1,2,3..


----------



## devdev

Stroodlepuff said:


> What happened to it *Gizzybear*



Must. Resist. Temptation.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smokyg

devdev said:


> Great use of lighting to bring out the texture and shadows of the build. Actually makes the images look way more industrial. Also love the use of the classical compostion - rule of thirds etc.
> 
> The photographic bar is rising pretty quickly around here. Gonna have to whip out my SLR and some extension tubes



Ah thanks @devdev, we try our best, taught reinhard composition with those photos. 

It's what happens if you take pro photos for so long, gets drilled and drilled into you until you use the rules with everything... They are there for a reason. Use them.


----------

